# City of Chicago plumbing code



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

As a suburban plumber, I have a Question for all of you Chicago plumbers...

Knowing that PVC is allowed three stories or less. 

With the basement being part of the 1st floors apartment living space, having laundry and three piece bathroom, does this still count as three stories?

There would be two additional apartments above the first floor unit. 

Underground would obviously be cast. 

Just wondering what the "break point" is.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Three story or less or no more than three family. Also you must have a Chicago plumbing contractors license to do any plumbing work in the City of Chicago


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

So would the basement be considered a story?


----------



## Ben11111 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just read your reply all the way. Thanks


----------

